

Meshworm Robot - recreating worm locomotion with muscle wire - ChuckMcM
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2408356,00.asp

======
ChuckMcM
Liked the video of them smashing the robots with a hammer at the end there.
Seems to be a pretty durable mechanism.

